# Nikon D5100 live view



## Goldcoin79 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have now got a Nikon D5100 and when in live view I have noticed that when you hold the shutter button half way down it does not show you what the exposure will look like, it just says to dark or to bright but has a clear image on the view finder.  This is not realy a problem as you can go by the exposure meter to see if the exposure is correct or not but I'm a bit surprised as I have had a go on the D5200 and when in live view it showed exactly what the exposure would look like.

Am I correct in what I have stated or is there some kind of setting I have missed on th D5100 that I have missed which will show you what the exposure will look like in live view.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 18, 2013)

Goldcoin79 said:


> I have now got a Nikon D5100 and when in live view I have noticed that when you hold the shutter button half way down it does not show you what the exposure will look like, it just says to dark or to bright but has a clear image on the view finder.  This is not realy a problem as you can go by the exposure meter to see if the exposure is correct or not but I'm a bit surprised as I have had a go on the D5200 and when in live view it showed exactly what the exposure would look like.
> 
> Am I correct in what I have stated or is there some kind of setting I have missed on th D5100 that I have missed which will show you what the exposure will look like in live view.



I have D5100 and in live view the viewfinder is completely dark, the exposure is shown on the screen all the time regardless if you press the shutter button or not.


----------



## Trblmkr (Mar 18, 2013)

The D5100 will show you DOF in Live View.... Try this..  
Put the camera at your lowest fstop and activate live view.  
The view should be nice and bright.  
Turn live view off and set your fstop to f22 or greater, then activate your live view.  
It should be considerable darker.


----------



## Goldcoin79 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just tried that and it seems to do what you said. I found that the live view display brightness changes when adjusting the apeture but for some reason it didn't seem to make a differance of how bright the screen was when I adjusted shutter speed.

confused?


----------



## KmH (Mar 19, 2013)

The shutter has to stay open for live view to work.

The main mirror has to be up for live view to work, so the mirror being up blocks the bottom of the viewfinder.

Investigate the basic mechanical functions of the camera.


----------



## Goldcoin79 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for that. I suppose it is just about getting used to the differance between my new camera and my old camera which was a bridge camera, a canon powershot sx30 is. Because this was mirrorless and had a electronic view finder so what ever settings you made you could half press the shutter button  and it would show you the exposure you will get in the view finder or the LCD display.


----------

